# I accidentally scared my fish.. and it hit its head



## addie (Jan 8, 2011)

I accidentally bumped where the tank was which caused a tap on the outer part and my fish freaked out and swam around the tank and bopped its head on the bottom of the tank.. now it's staying toward the bottom of the tank. I noticed what looks like a cut on the top of his head. Is he going to be alright? I have a heater, the water's clean, and he has plants to hide in. I just feel bad for bumping into him and scaring him like that...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

lol he sounds a little stunned. he sounds like he will be fine


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's probably just scared. Hopefully he'll be ok after he settles down.


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

If you are worried about infection, you could try adding a dash of salt and doing frequent water changes.


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

if you are worried about it you could try adding a dash of salt to his tank and do water changes more frequently, that may prevent future infections.


----------



## Scrambles (Jan 21, 2011)

sorry about the double post, internet got all screwy! 
you may just want to leave him be for a while with the lights turned off or down low, ya know, so he can calm down a bit.
Some are just more sensitive than others, mine is pretty macho, when I scare him he just jumps then goes into his cave and looks all grumpy for a while, then he comes out and flares up at the snails and dwarf frogs until he is in a better mood.


----------



## addie (Jan 8, 2011)

Thanks guys! He's doing fine.. amazingly enough he regrew his scales because the cut on his head is gone... what a relief! Poor little guy. I really do feel bad for scaring him like that..


----------

